# Best Bruckner symphony cycle



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Apologies if this has been gone through before. But looking for recommendations, hopefully with some "whys". Thanks!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Seems like I go for the Jochum on DG and the Wand most often.
I like the atmosphere and the close up recording of the Jochum and the clarity of the Wand.

I also have the Chailly on Decca for the spectacular sound.

I also have Karajan- majestic
Haitink clarity
Celibidache- Zen.....................

I also have a thing about listening to them without side breaks, so that plays a big part in which recording I choose.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

I would avoid the Solti unless you like overpowering buzzsaw brass.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Haitink/Concertgebouw

Funnily enough, I wouldn't recommend him for any particular symphony as I think there's better conductors out there. I prefer the pick'n'mix approach rather than box sets. However, the cycle is very balanced and his direct approach throughout keeps it from being to hot/cold.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Post deleted. Not the thread I would participate in.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Haitink/Concertgebouw
> 
> Funnily enough, I wouldn't recommend him for any particular symphony as I think there's better conductors out there. I prefer the pick'n'mix approach rather than box sets. However, the cycle is very balanced and his direct approach throughout keeps it from being to hot/cold.


Saw Haitink take the RCM orchestra with Bruckner 8, was pretty amazing.


----------



## hoodjem (Feb 23, 2019)

I really appreciate the Tintner set on Naxos.
Excellent, detailed recordings.
Deep, insightful interpretations.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Surprised this thread never took off.

The only Bruckner cycle I have is Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic on Warner...:










It's really good! Especially the last three symphonies. But it is kind of an unconventional pick and I'm not sure if anyone would call it the best.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd say *Wand's* and *Tintner's* are the two very much recommended boxsets. Best B3 (Tintner) and B5 (Wand) out there.
Haven't heard Simone *Young* (yet).
Gerd *Schaller*'s boxset on Profil is super-complete (and cheap!) but a bit boring here and there, I'd give it a 7/10.
*Celibidache* on EMI is not for everyone, so to speak. Love it mostly with a couple of notable exceptions (ahem... B9 Scherzo... ahem). Best B4 and B6 out there.
*Jochum* is... not my cup of tea, let alone a full box of that. Too idiomatic, too much fiddling around with the score, guess if you believe Bruckner is a boring composer you'd like this much more.
*Chailly* is great at least in several performances I own in my collection, so his boxset is on my radar for now. Chailly B7 is one of the best out there.
*Skrowaczewski* gets many recommendations but I haven't had the time to dig into his Bruckner output yet, on my radar also.

But I suspect the best Bruckner boxset is always going to be the next one.

P.S. By all means, get Bruckner's choral works by *Matthew Best* on Hyperion to fill out your Bruckner collection, you won't regret it, it's awesome! 10/10 for performance and recording quality.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Karajan, and it’s not even close


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

For a starter this is a decent choice.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Ditto Karajan. However...the Camerata set (with a completed 9th) is spectacular, too, if you can find it. Eichhorn and Sieghart share the duties. Old Guschlbauer did no. 0 - magnificently, too. The orchestra in Linz plays like they're possessed, the sound is superb - better than Karajan. But the current asking price is jaw dropping - nearly $600 on the used market. Great set, though. It's mostly Nowak, but Carragan in 2 and Samale/Cohrs 9th.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Solti/CSO - Topnotch 
Barenboim/CSO - great set, superbly recorded by DG


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

For no. 1-9 (i.e. _not_ a complete cycle), I agree with *Karajan* as a clear leader, but for my money *Skrowaczewski* and *Blomstedt* are close, and *Wand* not far off at all, nor *Haitink*.

*Young* for me is out of the running for a top recommendation only because she chose only first versions, which for a few symphonies are quite far from my personal preference (mainly nos. 3, 4, & 8), but her performances are outstanding in every way.

Since Skrowaczewski is _actually_ a complete cycle (not just 1-9), I think actually his is my top recommendation.

ETA: *Solti* and *Barenboim* are out of the running completely as recommendations for me. Solti because he rarely rises above anything more than crudely manipulated bombast, and Barenboim because his various cycles are all plagued by extremely clumsy tempo distortions and general over fussiness.

*Tintner* is not a recommendation for me because although his interpretations are great, he never has anything other than pretty amateurish sounding orchestras and less than great recording quality.

I have mixed feelings about *Jochum*. Recommendable overall, certainly, but there are a few assorted little quibbles for me. There are superior options in my view.

On my "to hear" list: *Schaller* and *Gielen*.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> ..
> But the current asking price is jaw dropping - nearly $600 on the used market.....


Yikes!!........


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

I have the Barenboim cycle - it was my intro to Bruckner. Knorf referred to it above as plagued with issues, and many agree with his assessment. However, it is my favorite, and the one I most enjoy from the various recs I've sampled over the years. Ignorance can indeed sometimes be bliss, I guess - those issues just shoot right over my head, while the music strikes my heart.

Note I'd already expressed my opinion in the "Your Unpopular" Opinion, Belief or whatever-it-is thread. Glad to see that others enjoy it, too.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

If you like one of the Barenboim cycles, no need to apologize! No cycle is without faults, and no one conductor can possibly have all the answers in Bruckner. 

Without any doubt, each of Barenboim's cycles has glorious moments. If what I call his fussiness doesn't bug you as it does me, great! It'd be better for me if it didn't, because then I'd have another great Bruckner cycle to enjoy...


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

My current frankencycle in stereo sound:

0 - Tintner
1 & 2 - Karajan
3 & 4 - Bohm
5 - Jochum/RCO
6 - Klemperer 
7 & 8 - Karajan 70s
9 - Giulini

Disregarding sound quality, I will add the Music & Arts box set of Furtwängler in 4, 5, 7, 8, 9, and the last 3 movements of 6.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I have Chailly’s 10-CD box set, which I notice is currently going for $28. The recordings were made between 1986 and 1999, Symphonies 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, and 9 with the Royal Concertgebouw, the others (including “Nullte”) with the Deutsches Sinfonie-Orchester. I’m not the biggest fan of Bruckner, but I like to listen to all of his symphonies occasionally; that’s why I purchased the set. I have a few individual CDs of performances that I prefer to Chailly’s, but I am happy overall with the set. The Wand 9-CD set is currently going for $25. I’m going to listen to some of the Wand performances on streaming to determine whether to buy the set.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

I remember thinking that Chailly's Bruckner didn't do much for me, but I also have a nagging feeling that I should revisit that opinion.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Karajan.........


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

I would start here:









And then supplement with this recent set:









The BRSO box came out about the same time as the Vienna and Berlin Bruckner collections, but for some reason didn't get much attention. I think it's more consistent than most Bruckner sets by single conductors.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I’ll say this: Karajan is best if you like the music intense and dramatic, which for me is especially important in the final three symphonies.

If you like interpretations that are more balanced emotionally, letting the music unfold naturally, Haitink and Wand are both excellent choices.


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

I joined this site a few days ago in the search for guidance of recordings to acquire, and did I come to the right place! Or the wrong one, depending upon one's perspective. I have ordered thirty or more selections since, and just added the Chailly box to the horde... may decide to get the Karajan, as well.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

The Wand Berlin performances is a quite good starter. They are really cheap on Amazon Germany. As well as the Skrowaczewski which is even cheaper there. 

As to the particular question, I think the answer is Karajan Berlin, and yet you would be missing an endless world of fascinating Bruckner interpretations. If it were me, I would have enough with Barenboim's two cycles for DG and Teldec.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

Agreed with Granate, that if Bruckner hooks you, you'll need multiple cycles/performances. There's just so much to this music.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Knorf said:


> I remember thinking that Chailly's Bruckner didn't do much for me, but I also have a nagging feeling that I should revisit that opinion.


You should revisit - start with #3, I'd say.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

musichal said:


> I joined this site a few days ago in the search for guidance of recordings to acquire, and did I come to the right place! Or the wrong one, depending upon one's perspective. I have ordered thirty or more selections since, and just added the Chailly box to the horde... may decide to get the Karajan, as well.


If you're in the market for the Karajan Bruckner and have a Blu-Ray player hooked up to a good sound system, you should buy the new set that includes the Blu-Ry Audio. It is magnificent and contains the most updated remaster.


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

Among the people I know who are Bruckner fanatics, the 70's Karajan cycle and Wand are the recordings they cite as the best. My favorite individual recordings are Karajan for the 7th (his last recording) and Donhanyi/Cleveland Orchestra for the 9th, which might be a somewhat unexpected choice. I also like Wand in the 9th.


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

It's not complete, but the second recordings of Symphonies 7-9 by Haitink (on philips) are a tremendous success. Number 9 in particular stands with any 9th ever made in my opinion, and the sound is demonstration class too. They are generally expensive, but can be found on presto for a flac download at a reasonable price. Just be careful not to confuse them with the earlier recordings.


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Question: Which complete set (of, at least, 1-9) best expresses the _mysterious_ side of Bruckner? I have recordings of individual symphonies that do so (Furtwängler, etc), but all the complete sets on my shelves tend to be rather sunlit and sharp-focussed, and I'm thinking I also want something hazier/more intangible as a counterbalance.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

gvn said:


> Question: Which complete set (of, at least, 1-9) best expresses the _mysterious_ side of Bruckner? I have recordings of individual symphonies that do so (Furtwängler, etc), but all the complete sets on my shelves tend to be rather sunlit and sharp-focussed, and I'm thinking I also want something hazier/more intangible as a counterbalance.


If you want something 'different' in Bruckner try Venzago's set. To say it's polarising would probably be a huge understatement, LOL. Some critics really hated it whilst others enjoyed it a great deal. I would strongly urge you to try and listen to samples before diving in though. It really isn't for everyone.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Granate said:


> The Wand Berlin performances is a quite good starter. They are really cheap on Amazon Germany. As well as the Skrowaczewski which is even cheaper there.
> 
> As to the particular question, I think the answer is Karajan Berlin, and yet you would be missing an endless world of fascinating Bruckner interpretations. If it were me, I would have enough with Barenboim's two cycles for DG and Teldec.


Did you have a change of heart re: Wand? You tried so hard to talk me out of getting his cycle when I was getting into Bruckner last year  (though if I recall I was more interested in the Köln RSO set at the time).


----------



## brucknerian1874 (Oct 21, 2020)

Venzago's set. To say it's polarising would probably be a huge understatement[/QUOTE said:


> Agreed. Venzago's approach , for me, is at his best in the early symphonies 0-2. Don't even mention his 5th....please! Absolutely horrible; I think he must have been late for another appointment. Far, far, far too fast.
> 
> I'm not an advocate of excessive slowness in Bruckner (unless the interpreter has the charisma to carry it off; Celi, yes, Young most definitely not) but the pacing has to allow the music to speak for itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

flamencosketches said:


> Did you have a change of heart re: Wand? You tried so hard to talk me out of getting his cycle when I was getting into Bruckner last year  (though if I recall I was more interested in the Köln RSO set at the time).


Not at all. I still don't like them, I was just pointing out the nice prices the sets had on some markets. Also, the Barenboim Berliner Philharmoniker I would still recommend is a bit more expensive than before, while the Chicago has already vanished.

The Berliner Philharmoniker is a fantastic orchestra to start with Bruckner, either Barenboim, Karajan or Wand, though I think Wand is the one who brings the least spice to the scores.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

gvn said:


> Question: Which complete set (of, at least, 1-9) best expresses the _mysterious_ side of Bruckner? I have recordings of individual symphonies that do so (Furtwängler, etc), but all the complete sets on my shelves tend to be rather sunlit and sharp-focussed, and I'm thinking I also want something hazier/more intangible as a counterbalance.


I would suggest that you try Hans Knappertsbusch. I've yet to hear the latest Vienna No.8 by Thielemann, but I wish his Dresden recordings were more available. Skrowaczewski also applies a light but intelligent edge to the score, with more moderate conducting but not reaching to the naked stages of Wand.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

And then there are those of us who got turned off to some Bruckner symphonies as a result of HvK. After getting to know his recordings of the 1st and 5th I had decided that these were very uninteresting pieces. It was only some years later when I spent time investigating recordings by other conductors that I realized that it was HvK's interpretation which turned me off, not the symphonies themselves. YMMV.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

^

Which is why I never recommend complete sets. 

Well....unless it's Furtwangler :devil:


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Becca said:


> And then there are those of us who got turned off to some Bruckner symphonies as a result of HvK. After getting to know his recordings of the 1st and 5th I had decided that these were very uninteresting pieces. It was only some years later when I spent time investigating recordings by other conductors that I realized that it was HvK's interpretation which turned me off, not the symphonies themselves. YMMV.


Can you go into more detail? Which versions would you recommend as better suiting your tastes, and why?


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Merl said:


> > Originally Posted by gvn
> > Question: Which complete set (of, at least, 1-9) best expresses the mysterious side of Bruckner? I have recordings of individual symphonies that do so (Furtwängler, etc), but all the complete sets on my shelves tend to be rather sunlit and sharp-focussed, and I'm thinking I also want something hazier/more intangible as a counterbalance.
> 
> 
> If you want something 'different' in Bruckner try Venzago's set. To say it's polarising would probably be a huge understatement, LOL. Some critics really hated it whilst others enjoyed it a great deal. I would strongly urge you to try and listen to samples before diving in though. It really isn't for everyone.


Thanks for this. The first few brief clips that I've sampled sound promising, but I'll certainly feel the temperature of the water carefully before diving in!


----------



## gvn (Dec 14, 2019)

Granate said:


> > Originally Posted by gvn
> > Question: Which complete set (of, at least, 1-9) best expresses the mysterious side of Bruckner? I have recordings of individual symphonies that do so (Furtwängler, etc), but all the complete sets on my shelves tend to be rather sunlit and sharp-focussed, and I'm thinking I also want something hazier/more intangible as a counterbalance.
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you try Hans Knappertsbusch.


You've hit the nail on the head there. Over the years I've collected all Kna's Bruckner recordings, live & studio; that's _absolutely_ the sort of thing I'm looking for. What I'm now seeking is a somewhat similar approach applied to all 9 symphonies, including the early ones; not a carbon copy, of course, but something with analogous shadows & mists, to counterbalance (e.g.) the admirable clarity of Haitink or the admirable precision of Karajan.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I could never be satisfied with just one Bruckner cycle as I listen to his symphonies a lot! I enjoy Karajan, Skrowaczewski, Barenboim (all three) and Young the most. I'll have to re-listen to Gielen and try Chailly sometime. But really, individual recordings win out, such as Heinz Bongartz and Leipzig Gewandhaus' Sixth. Worth a listen if you haven't heard it.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Ulfilas said:


> View attachment 144940
> 
> 
> The BRSO box came out about the same time as the Vienna and Berlin Bruckner collections, but for some reason didn't get much attention. I think it's more consistent than most Bruckner sets by single conductors.


Completely agree 100%. Generally prefer this orchestra and label to the more famous Berlin Philharmonic. Both labels tend to have similar philosophies and releases.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

musichal said:


> I joined this site a few days ago in the search for guidance of recordings to acquire, and did I come to the right place! Or the wrong one, depending upon one's perspective. I have ordered thirty or more selections since, and just added the Chailly box to the horde... may decide to get the Karajan, as well.


How does one collect Bruckner cycles, order 30 (!) sets and think of Karajan as an afterthought? Not only is his Berliner cycle one of the top 5 best cycles but he later re-recorded Symphony 7 & 8 with Vienna.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm a late comer to Skrowaczewski's Saarbrücken set. Before this set, I only knew his LPO 7th and Tokyo 8th & 9th. So far I've gone through No. 4 to No. 9 in this set, and I'm really impressed - Slow and beautiful in some passages, crisp and powerful in some others; and rubato, rubato and more rubato. The beautiful playing that he was able to draw from the orchestra is amazing, especially when he slowed down. While I love the passion and earthiness of Inbal and to a certain extent Wand, this Skrowaczewski is also a set that I don't want to be without.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Skrowaczewski also has IMO considerably better sound than the early digital Inbal and the 70s/80s studio Wand (I have not heard the later mostly live recordings Wand made in the 1990s).


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

^ 

Wand's RCA Bruckner recordings are not too bad, from Köln to Berlin to Hamburg. RCA's house sound tended to be warmer (fuzzier) and less exaggerated (duller) than most from the same era. Wand's other Bruckner recordings from Altus, Profil and Scribendum are also not bad. But I would agree they don't have the transparency and the smoothness of Skrowaczewski's Oehms set. Overall the Skrowaczewski set does have better sound.

Inbal's Teldec set is a bit dry and a bit rough, but not too bad either given the early digital vintage; and that also kind of suits his Bruckner style.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I would confidently recommend Wand's Berlin recordings of the 8th and 9th to anyone. 

For the 5th, I go for Haitink/BRSO.

In the 6th and 7th, I like a bit more gusto, and I recommend Karajan/BPO here.

For the 3rd and 4th, Bohm's VPO recordings are just gorgeous.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Haitink (RCO), Karajan and Jochum (Dresden).


----------

